# First Appointment



## CaligaRosa (Oct 9, 2006)

I have my first counseling appointment tomorrow. I am very scared. I am trying to plan it all out in my mind, but I honestly have no idea what it is going to be like. I have been thinking about going to counseling for years and I finally set up an appointment, if I wasn't so nervous I would be proud of myself.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

This probably might help you to have "a hold" on your anxiety. What do you want out of your first therapy session? Or what are you afraid you will lose that you hold dearly?

Second, what do you think you, the therapist, or anyone else will do that will prevent you from getting what you want or from losing what you have already?


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

I tried to plan everything out too. I still do! But you really don't have to, particularly for the first session. It's the counsellor's job to run the session and ask you the questions. Things will just happen and flow. Good luck, let us know how you go.


----------



## CaligaRosa (Oct 9, 2006)

Not only did I survive my first counseling appointment, it actually went really well. I like my counselor a lot, I didn't think I would. He actually knows what social anxiety is, which surpised me. I thought it would be impossible for me to find a good counselor because I live in a small town, so choices are rather limited. I am really glad I went. =)


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

CaligaRosa said:


> Not only did I survive my first counseling appointment, it actually went really well. I like my counselor a lot, I didn't think I would. He actually knows what social anxiety is, which surpised me. I thought it would be impossible for me to find a good counselor because I live in a small town, so choices are rather limited. I am really glad I went. =)


:boogie:boogie:boogieYeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!!!:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------

